# Transfer iLife '09 from new iMac to Slightly Older Unibody Macbook with iLife '08?



## kakgungor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Transfer iLife '09 from new iMac to slightly older unibody Macbook with iLife '08?*

I bought a new unibody Macbook in November 2008, which came with iLife '08. I am now looking to purchase an iMac in the next month or so, which will come with iLife '09. Is it possible/allowable for me to transfer the new version of iLife that will come with the iMac to the older Macbook? It is a bit hard to stomach the $99 cost of another iLife license when I am shelling out $3000+ for the new computer. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Kent


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

If you are planning on using the iLife '09 on the iMac, then you certainly cannot legally copy it to the MacBook. I don't know what the EULA says about transferring but I'm pretty sure it's frowned upon as well.


----------



## kakgungor (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to use it on both. I'm assuming the EULA is only for one user/computer then? Where can I find this information?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Why don'y you just ask the Apple vendor to take $100 off the price of the new computer? It's the same difference. They automatically will give discounts to educators and students, for example, if you present your student ID or a copy of your teaching certificate.


----------



## berrykeen (Jan 25, 2009)

The iLife family pack is $129... for the extra $30 you can put it on both computers. Personally I think that is a great deal.


----------



## kakgungor (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't see that option on the Apple store. There is an option to add iWork Family Pack, but no option to add the iLife Family Pack, presumably because iLife comes "free" with the purchase, whereas iWork is an add-on. I guess I'll just try asking at the store for a family pack instead of regular iLife for the $30 difference. Has anyone had any experience with this? The iMac I want to purchase is a build to order that I can't get through the Apple Retail Store as far as I know, so how would I go about asking for the iLife Family Pack through the online store?

Thanks,
Kent


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

kakgungor said:


> I would like to use it on both. I'm assuming the EULA is only for one user/computer then? Where can I find this information?


What is so difficult about googling it?
http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/ilife09.pdf


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

RISCHead said:


> What is so difficult about googling it


I ask myself that EVERY DAY, rh. Every single day.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

kakgungor said:


> It is a bit hard to stomach the $99 cost of another iLife license when I am shelling out $3000+ for the new computer. Any advice is appreciated.


Actually, it's only 3% more money. Doesn't sound like such a big deal that way. . 

There's nothing wrong with running 2 different versions of the software. I used to do that with iLife 06 and 07 when I ended up in a similar situation. I'm not buying iLife 09 because I just don't see the value in it for me this time.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RISCHead said:


> What is so difficult about googling it?
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/ilife09.pdf


Because ehMac is a collective of Mac Googling Ninjas my friend. Somedays, I am weak in the Googling force, and I ask questions here too. Makes for a more interesting forum as well to read questions and answers that people didn't even think to ask.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Our daughter has a MacBook and we have a Mini, eMac and a MBP, so we bought the family pack. That leaves us one more install if we ever need it.


----------



## Mycatisbigfoot (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm luckey my frend hates the new I-life so he gave me his coppy but apple does not want you to take the one off of you're new imac to the Mac book but take the imac's cd 2 and put it in the mac book as that is just the ilife cd i beleve well it for me it is as i did that with my mac book's cd (Black) and install i-life 08 on to an older macintsoh at my school as they need the imovie to get videos from one camara thats Hdd baced as most of the macs have 06 imovie and it work work with it XD


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That has to be the longest single sentence I've read on ehMac. I got a headache trying to comprehend it. Does your school not teach punctuation?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Mycatisbigfoot said:


> I'm *lucky* my frend hates the new *iLife* so he gave me his *copy* but *Apple* does not want you to take the one off of *your* new *iMac* to the *MacBook* but take the *iMac's* *CD* 2 and put it in the *MacBook* as that is just the *iLife* *CD* i *believe* well it for me it is as i did that with my *MacBook's* *CD* (Black) and install *iLife '08* on to an older *Macintosh* at my school as they need the *iMovie* to get videos from one *camera* thats *HDD* _baced_ (?) as most of the *Macs* have *iMovie '06* and it *work* with it *CD*


That's just the spelling... let alone the run on sentence... (or the fact that you have now put your school in a situation where it is running illegal software!)


----------



## Mycatisbigfoot (Nov 2, 2008)

Well i dont use the ilife 08 i use 09 so i gave my old school the ilife 08 as i dont need it and the code for it also


----------

